# What age do puppies start barking/speaking?



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey! 

Im just curious as to what age GSD pups usually start barking/speaking or making any sort of noises? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Seems to vary depending on the pup as per the posts on this link How old do puppies need to be to bark? (lab, terriers, vet) - * - City-Data Forum


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

It all depends on the puppy. My last guy barked at 7 mos old at a grocery bag blowing around in the wind. We actually thought he was mute or something. He passed away at 13 last March. My new guy started barking at 7 weeks old, at the mailmail. Sarge's brother was 3 weeks old and barked at my son during a puppy visit. He was then nicknamed "Mouth".


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i didn't think a 3 week old pup could do much.



Sergeantsays said:


> It all depends on the puppy. My last guy barked at 7 mos old at a grocery bag blowing around in the wind. We actually thought he was mute or something. He passed away at 13 last March. My new guy started barking at 7 weeks old, at the mailmail.
> 
> >>>>> Sarge's brother was 3 weeks old and barked at my son during a puppy visit. He was then nicknamed "Mouth".<<<<< [/QUOTE]


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think my boy was 5 or 6 months old before i noticed any
barking.


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Our Breeder was surprised but he did bark at my son who is 10 and although the didnt do much they crawled around on us and they were very cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

My girl was 7 months before she did any serious barking. Before that it was mostly just crying.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I would say 7-9 months. The family cockapoo puppy is 10 months old, and started developing his bark around 3 months ago. It is the cutest little bark!!


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

My 11 week old mostly just whines and groans but I recently heard her bark at a squeeky tennis ball. Lol. She's so cute.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine barked at 3 months, but it wasn't a serious bark. That bark came at around 5-6 months.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My male went out onto the training field at 3 months of age....and barked at the helper teasing him up w/ a rag on a line. 
He has a high threshold and only barks with discrimination in 'real life' but when it comes to IPO/bitework, he was 'on' from the get-go. 
He also barks every. single. time. that I shut my laptop. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF9xnggafWU


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

My pup wasn't much of a speaker when he first came home, mainly whined but never really barked. I thought I had this awesomely chill pup, until he hit 4.5 months. Now at 5.5 months, he barks all the time! Something we need to work on 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CamStone (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my pup about 6 weeks ago, and he is just about 14 weeks now. He has been barking since he was about 9 or 10 weeks


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

My pup came home at 12 wks and has barked since the first moment she heard the neighbor dogs through the fence which was that day. 16 wks old today and I just taught her to "speak" 10 min ago. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Emma started vocalizing at about 10 weeks, now I wish at times she would not bark. It seems she barks at everything (now 9 months), the paper bag, a roadside banner, her shadow, birds. people, dogs - anything that moves or is new or strange. I made a mistake of teaching her to speak on command a while back - now she speaks her mind a lot.

Whats really funny is the growls, grunts, wines and moans she makes - like having her take a time out (laying down) if she gets too wound up. I swear she is like a little kid talking back, wining and one last grump as she does obey.

She is slowly training me on what each sound means.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My pup didn't speak much but was very easy to teach to gib laut on command at around 11-12 weeks. He started alert barking probably in the last month at around 4 months of age. Now at almost 6 months old, no noise in the house escapes his eagle ears.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado's brother was noisy from the get go according to the breeder, he "talked" (whine, bark, yip, you name it) all the time each time I saw him starting at 3 weeks. He was the only one in the litter that vocal, I told the breeder quite seriously that I would be happy with any in the litter outside of him because he was too noisy for my liking.

Delgado started finding his voice maybe around 5 months or so, he was a pretty quiet puppy. Even now, he only makes noise if he's really upset or excited


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

Angel (almost 6 months) will bark when she is playing with Emmett (our other dog) or other dogs. She will bark at the cat but she has never just barked at a person or even someone at the door. Now Emmett, he barks non stop if someone comes to the door. so annoying.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Mine began barking around 12 weeks but only at the cat.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

I first heard my puppy bark at 3months old, and what a fright I got! Such a huge bark for such a little guy. He's not very barky in general though, but incredibly whiney and groany . Now at 12months old, he only barks if he hears something going on outside, or if something upsets him on a walk (like the weirdo hiding in the bushes once)


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl was barking at 3 months. Sometimes sounding pretty serious. Now I can't hardly get her to shut up. Grandma's coming, bark bark bark. Who's out there? Bark bark bark. Leaves blowing, bark bark bark. Give us a kiss, bark bark, bark. Lisl is very vocal.

Be careful for what you wish for.

Ozzie barely made a sound his whole life, and Bear would sit and talk to you if you talked to him. Of course you couldn't understand what he was saying, but he'd still talk to you.


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys  Benson is 8 weeks old and occasionally growls when he's playing, and he's once made a really strange noise when he was having one of his 'mad moments' but thats about it for now! We also have a dog next door who's forever whining and his ears do prick up sometimes when he hears it lol!

Has any one got any tips on how to prevent barking?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Benson** said:


> Has any one got any tips on how to prevent barking?


Rather a simple answer, but I would say the best prevention is: don't encourage it, especially when he eventually does find his voice and you're super excited and proud of him. Attention is quite the reinforcer, so try not to make too big a deal of it when he does bark - whether its a "good boy!!" or a "knock it off!". By nature though, some dogs will be more vocal than others, so keep this in mind (ie. don't necessarily blame yourself if he develops into a rather vocal boy, just try to manage it). And of course, praise him for being a lovely calm quiet dog, otherwise he will learn that the only way to get your attention is to bark or perform some other obnoxious behaviour that warrants some response from you. Hope that helps


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you! I don't necessarily mind him being vocal but we rent our house and the landlord knows we now have a dog, but we don't want him barking all the time just incase the neighbours complain and we get asked to move out :/ its been 7 yrs since we have had GSDs but i was a kid back then and don't remember the hard work, just the fun, cuddles and the back chat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

Benson barked for the first time this morning!!! 8 weeks old! There was a stand off between him and one of our cats and he decided to do a baby bark! We ignored it like you advised  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JangoFreeman (Oct 1, 2013)

*Bark*

Jango barked the first day I brought him home he was 8 weeks old and saw my sister in laws little dog and stood up to him and barked at him.now he is 11 weeks and barks at everything moving but mostly strangers


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl was barking at 10 weeks. Hasn't stopped since.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

My pup is 7.5 months old and only barks at the training field during bite work. She doesn't bark at home at all. She did bark at a guy while on a walk, but he gave me the creeps too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My puppy has been barking since we got him. He was three months old. He's very vocal. Whines, groans yawn noises and if course the barking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

My puppy started barking at 9 weeks. It was the cutest bark ever. Now its deep and scary 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

Benson only barks at the cats or when someone knocks on the door, still his baby bark  when do they start with their big dog barks? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine got his big dog bark between 3 and 3 1/2 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I think Roxy was around 7 months old when she discovered her 'big girl' voice.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter was 9 months. We thought hed never bark.now he never shuts up lol


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I picked up my male at Lufthansa O'Hare at 11 weeks old. I got him to the terminal and boarded the plane. It was an early may day where the weather allowed the pilot to turn off all climate control on the plane during boarding. After a few minutes, as they finished loading the baggage I heard a rythmic bark that went on for several minutes. Everyone on the plane heard it. The guy next to me looked at me and said, "I wonder what the heck that is". I looked at him with a smile on my face and said, "that's my new dog!". 

I think he was telling me he wanted out of that crate he had been in for almost 24 hours


----------

